# Plant Identification Required -  Please Help



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 5, 2011)

In NH this is commonly referred to as Woodvine... but Woodvine is a completely different plant. Any ideas as to what it is, and if it is toxic for goats?
This vine is HIGHLY invasive, and bees LOVE the areas where it takes over.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know what it is but I have a lot of it too.  It is taking over some trees here.  My husband wants to remove it but it is so pretty.


----------



## elevan (Sep 6, 2011)

It kind of reminds me of mile-a-minute weed...but it's not quite the same.  Take a good sample to your county extension agent - be sure to include the vine, leaves, flowers and root in one sample if you can.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 6, 2011)

Mile-a-minute just about describes how it takes over!   Goodness!


----------



## elevan (Sep 6, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Mile-a-minute just about describes how it takes over!   Goodness!


Yeah...but it's leaves aren't quite right and it doesn't have the "hooks" that mile-a-minute has.  But there are different varieties of just about every plant type so take it to your extension agent.  I couldn't find anything to suggest that mile-a-minute is toxic or that it is edible...so you'll need their help figuring that out as well.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 6, 2011)

This is really bugging me... I have tried every wildflower/ vine/ plant identification tool, and they all end up saying there are no matches...


----------



## Jackson62 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it may be Japanese knotweed.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 6, 2011)

Jackson62 said:
			
		

> I think it may be Japanese knotweed.


Nope, although we do have that around here too.

My cousin suggested the possibility of Black Bindweed... and we do have some growing in the same sections where this other vine is, but it has a green vine(same color as it's leaves), and the vine I am trying to get identified has a very red stem(as you can see in my picture).


----------



## Jackson62 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, I'm stumped!!!  Good Luck I hope someone solves the mystery.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 7, 2011)

Not sure what it is, but I'm pretty sure if your goats eat it they will be fine. We have some in my goats field. They ate some and are just fine!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought it was bindweed but the flowers were wrong for the bindweed I am familiar with...they have trumpet-shaped flowers, like morning glories.  But I put black bindweed in a google search for images, and your plant came up clearly in the fourth pic that came up.


----------



## Okie Amazon (Sep 7, 2011)

looks like maybe Malabar spinach


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 7, 2011)

I also thought bindweed, as the leaves are similarly shaped, but the flowers are wrong. I'm just used to seeing field bindweed though, but the Google images of black bindweed sure do look like it.


----------



## Salviadorii (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi
   I think it is called Silver (or White )Lace vine.Latin name Polygonum aubertii.I may have the species name wrong but it should help you look up some info.My goats love it to no adverse affects and when it flowers the honey bees are all over it.My 2 goats are in  a pen in the neighbors backyard and this plant is planted near the fence so it is not wild like you have back east.Any tendril that finds its way over to the pen is chomped back fast.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 7, 2011)

Even though the color of the vine is red instead of green, I am thinking it has to be a strain of bindweed... I will know for sure, once I get a sample to the UNH extension and hear back from them, I will let you all know the verdict.


----------



## RoosterGeek (Sep 25, 2011)

Your local extension office would probably know and would be more than happy to help identify it if you sent an email with quality pictures.  Your local university would probably be helpful as well.


Good luck.


----------

